# Feeding puppies(weaning->going home) raw, bone problems?



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a question for you all....

I have been feeding Hailey a combination of Nutro Ultra and Raw food, and when we bred her, she went to all raw. We were also planning on raising the puppies on all raw, until today when I took Hailey in for her x-ray and the vet asked me if I had put puppy food in Hailey's food yet. I explained I was feeding raw. My vet the proceded to mention a debate about feeding puppies raw because of a lack of vitamine D, and how it can cause skelital issues, including breaks/fractures of the growth plates. Does anyone have any input on this? I know the stud's owner raises all of her puppies on raw and hasnt had a problem, but I dont know that I want to risk injured puppies...

Thanks!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

i'm bumping this up for you as I'm curious also. It's the first time I've heard this. What about just supplementing with Vit-D if that's the only thing missing?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Natasha, have you ever talked to Myra Savant-Harris? She may have some studies that she can point you to read. I know she has followed nutrition with bitches quite a bit (including how it relates to whelping & mortality), but I'm not so sure about puppies.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

If lack of vitamin D is a concern, you could always add extra to the puppy's meal. I don't know much about raising puppies on raw since my guys were a wee bit older. Bogart was 1 and Brando about 5 months. 

I'm sure if you do a search on google, you'll find tons of stuff though.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you check dogforums (.) com?
I am curious as I want to do raw as well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have never heard of that but I am not an expert. I weaned a litter to both raw and kibble not too long ago and have not had any issues.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Kathy, you said you weaned them to "both" raw and kibble - do you mean the same litter ate both raw and kibble at the same time, or alternated diets at mealtimes, or are you talking 2 separate litters? 

I looked up the NV nutritional analysis and it does contain 240 IU Vit-D (the organic chicken) and claims to be nutritionally complete. It's not added as a supplement, but sounds like it comes from the ingredients. I still feel like I want to add supplements occasionally just to make sure all the bases are covered, since I don't know that all the minerals and nutrition is really in our food supply anymore due to depleted soils, etc. I don't know what supps you could get too much of, though. 

I'll be asking my vet some of these questions today.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Petaluna said:


> Kathy, you said you weaned them to "both" raw and kibble - do you mean the same litter ate both raw and kibble at the same time, or alternated diets at mealtimes, or are you talking 2 separate litters?


Diane,
I fed the same litter Kibble in the morning and then raw at dinner. They all thrived beautifully and loved the variety as did the new owners. I wanted to see how they would do and I feel they did very well. I fed NV raw which does seem to be well balanced. 
Kathy


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hailey is also on NV raw. My vet reccomended doing half puppy kibble, half raw, so I think that is most likely what I will do.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I saw my vet yesterday and she said the NV raw is balanced, a good food, and that it should give a growing puppy all her nutrients. It does have vitamin D, I looked up the label, but I am going to supplement with some cod liver oil a few times a week just in case. I'm also adding a little bit of a canine formula enzyme and probiotic. My vet said she had never observed or read about growth problems in puppies related to raw feeding or vitamin deficiency as a result of raw feeding. I am thinking a kibble meal kind of defeats the purpose of raw, but maybe a minimally processed, high quality kibble that doesn't compete with the digestion transit time, if that's even an issue in these guys. 

I think Violet would gobble anything I put in front of her, she's already scouring and sniffing for anything we've dropped, and no problems whatsoever with the food change. The stool is smaller, a little wetter, and harder to pick up, it leaves some residue on the grass (which is where she seems to prefer to put it vs. the $500 gravel potty area I had built), but less cleanup convenience is a small price to pay in trade for her health if she thrives on this diet.


----------

